# Camping in Poudre Canyon



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Anybody have any good suggestions for campsites (or where to reserve them) for Poudre Canyon? Preferably not too high up in the canyon.

Thanks


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

What is too high up? I am always a fan of ansel watrous.call the forest service. The higher up the better in my opinion


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I heard those campsites are going for $18 a night.... Pingree is pretty far up the canyon about 10 minutes past the narrows and they are free. Plus on a weekday not too many people are there and you can be as loud and drunk as you want to. Also you can camp behind Columbine Lodge just talk to the owners at the store.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Is the columbine lodge the place in Poudre Park? I was thinking there is some private paid site in Poudre Park. Does anybody know the name of that place and/or phone number?

Camping with a baby and don't want to get too high with lower night temps. Plus prob just paddling Steven's Down.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

You are thinking of the Columbine Lodge. The owner's name is Becky. It's a place to stay, but nothing fancy. They do have showers and bathrooms. Beware that you may end up camping with lots of Concert people from the Mish. Might not be a place you want to camp with small children on the weekend. You can check the Mishawaka Inn calendar on the web to make sure there are no shows. However, if there isn't a show, then try to camp at Ansel Watrous. It isn't much farther up the canyon and probably more what you are looking for.

Kim


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

how about the little island above the Mish, can you get to that at these flows? That's a cool place to camp.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Stove Prarie Landing is a nice campsite - the middle section contains 5 or 6 walk in tent sites away from the road, semi secluded in the trees, overlooking the river. During the work week it's all but empty. In late summer the pool at the end of the campsite is awesome for kids play.

:wink:


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

any chance of snagging a stove prarie walk in site friday afternoon? looks like all the reserved ones for the canyon have been reserved for months out


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> how about the little island above the Mish, can you get to that at these flows? That's a cool place to camp.


That's a cool place to camp if you are a huge fan of camping amongst passed out wookies and you have a healthy supply of patch pants. 

Nah, it seems like they have kind of shut down all the camping around the Mish, maybe there were too many people sleeping in the road. We no joke came up on a dude sleeping half way in the road last year early one Saturday morning! A little funny, a LOT sketchy.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Also think about Mountain Park CG.*

I've stayed there with the family before. They've got some nice riverside spots along with some slope-side ones



CUBuffskier said:


> any chance of snagging a stove prarie walk in site friday afternoon? looks like all the reserved ones for the canyon have been reserved for months out


If you're early enough on Friday, maybe. 1st come-1st served... 
Better chances the further up you go.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool thanks for the heads up - I was thinking they all were reserved sites and I was SOL


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Yea....forgot about the reserve on line crap....here's a decent list of what can be reserved online and what is first come/first serve. Some of the sites are both, even though the page below doesn't describe those very well. 

USDA Forest Service, Arapaho & Roosevelt National Forests, Pawnee National Grassland - Recreation Activities

and/or this site lists those that are reservable online, and which of those offer both:

Find Camping - Recreation.gov


----------

